# I need a reliable real estate agency to rent a house in Thailand



## ogassav (Oct 29, 2012)

Could anyone recommend the website of a reliable real estate agency to rent a house in Indonesia for 2-3 months?
I am looking for a "non-touristic" agency, which takes resonable comission and is willing to find the best variant for the budget i have.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Uhm, are you looking for a house in Thailand or a house in Indonesia?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You don't need an expensive agency, you need to go to a hotel from the airport, sleep, then look around for yourself. Plenty of people will be helpful, don't get ripped off, talk to taxi drivers and hotel receptionists...


----------



## ogassav (Oct 29, 2012)

hi huys,

i need place *either* in Thailand *or* in Indonesia - did not decide yet where exactly to stay, but either one of those 2 for sure.
Hotel -> Taxi driver will not work, i will be with my family and baby, so decided to settle things in advance...
Any thoughts?
Thanx!


----------



## Wolfy24 (Nov 9, 2012)

ogassav said:


> hi huys,
> 
> i need place either in Thailand or in Indonesia - did not decide yet where exactly to stay, but either one of those 2 for sure.
> Hotel -> Taxi driver will not work, i will be with my family and baby, so decided to settle things in advance...
> ...


Hi I live in Chiang Mai and my dad runs an estate agents. It's located in the city centre, in planthip plaza and it's called more property. It's Farang friendly and we'd be more than willing to help. Any queries, call me on +668-0135-6162. 
Tim


----------

